

The Hum - thebadplus
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hum

======
dajbelshaw
I heard this for months and only at home in North East England. I ruled out
the nearby wind turbines as I heard it when they weren't on.

Never did get to the bottom of it as it disappeared as suddenly as it came.

